# Glass Top?



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

umm my tank is a bit off for dimensions but its a 36" by 12" (length, width) and i bought a glass top for it and it will not fit what so ever. Just was wondering if there could be anything i could do to make it fit. The glass top is the same measurements as my tank and it fits my friends 30 but it wont fit mine. 

Could i sand down the plastic trim on the top? or would that just lead to disaster? Or should i just take the whole top liner off and put a new one on?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

You could bring it in to a local glass dealer and have them cut it to what you want.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

it would be a waste though... due to the fact that i just need like 1/16" cut off lol its that close.. but the stupid thing wont fit


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

I would trim the plastic on the top if it was mine.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

sweet.. thats what i will do... 

thanks guys


----------

